
WhatsApp ordered blocked again in Brazil by Rio judge - lenlorijn
http://www.correio24horas.com.br/detalhe/brasil/noticia/justica-do-rio-de-janeiro-manda-bloquear-whatsapp/?cHash=408841b9203a81720fbfddfdad057f9c
======
yunque
Reuters article: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-facebook-
whatsapp-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-facebook-whatsapp-
idUSKCN0ZZ26Z)

